# pfleuger medalist 1494 questions



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm looking into getting my first fly rod/reel, and i'm thinking of getting the 1494 because it seems to be a good reel for an amazing price. I'm planning on using WF5 line, on a 5 weight 8'-9' rod. Seems to be a good size for a wide range of species. 

Would the 1494 be a decent reel for the $. I can buy the 1494 1/2 for the same price but don't know if it'd work as well for what i plan on using it with.

From reading reviews it seems that the 1494 is probably the best reel for under $30.

1 more question; would it be worth spending an extra $10 - $15 for one of the 1500 series? 

Thanks!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah that reel will do fine. I actually have one, but only used it a few times. IMO I don't really think reel choice is that important, especially with a 5wt, but if you're targeting steelhead, carp, etc. which would test your drag then reel choice would be important. That reel should do ok for steel, etc. though. I'd get it, and you can't beat the price. Again I only used it a few times, so other people w/ more experience might be able to help more...


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I plan to mainly target warmwater species. I will probably start out mainly targeting bluegills just because they're easy to catch so it'll help boost my confidence with the fly gear. Once i get it down a little better I was gonna target bass, and probably eventually carp. I don't think i'll start targeting carp for a little while though, and by then i have a feeling i'll be buying some better/ heavier gear.

But, if i come across a nice looking carp I'll have no choice but to try and catch it no matter what gear i have with me. It'll just be a little more work i guess.

Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That reel will do you just fine! It's the reel I started with and functioned flawlessly. For lighter fly fishing (and for fly fishing purists), the reel is just a holder for the line. You don't NEED a drag if you know how to palm the spool and use the rod to apply appropriate tension. The rod is definitely more important.

As people progress to "better rods," they tend to "upgrade" their reels to match the quality. Not necessary, but if you like it, go for it. I'm guilty of it.... 

Get whatever you can to get you on the water to fly fish brother! But be warned, it's addictive to a fault.


----------



## Jimijaz (Oct 15, 2007)

Zach,
Not to put too fine a point on it, but until you get into the bigger line/ reel sizes, say 6wt and above, the reel is just a line holder to balance the outfit so you don't fatigue yourself casting. Joe Cornwall, the guy I work with on the Fly Fish Ohio site, has written a few articles on Pflueger reels and the benefits of a balanced rig.
You'll get the most benefit out of lots of lawn casting and learning the characteristics of your outfit. 
-cheers,
Jim


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

It's decided then, thats what i'll get. I'm mostly looking for a functional, reliable reel. Seems to be what i'm after.

I'm prepared to be addicted, I've been tying flies for about a year and have infested a nice chunk of change on that side of the hobby. Wouldn't make sense for me to tie hundreds of flies that i can't even use.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, i bought the medalist 1494 1/2 on e-bay. $25 and free shipping. Sounded like a great deal to me. I should get it in the next week or so. Now i need to get the rod, backing, line, leader, and tippet. Then i'm ready to fish! I figure that every pay check i can get one more piece and by this spring i'll be ready to go. Should have it set up in enough time to practice casting in the backyard before the spring thaw.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

What rod have you decided on? For an EXCELLENT starter rod (and a keeper, it's what I continue to use for both of my 5wts), check out the St. Croix Bargain Room. For $45, you can't beat a St. Croix.

How about line? Have you thought about what line to get? If you can swing it now, Cabelas has their Sage Ultimate marked down from $80 to $30.

For tapered leaders, check out Dicks Sporting Goods this time of the year. They were 50% off a month or so ago.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

For about $25 Cabelas has backing, WF floating line and tapered leader packs for whatever weight you want. They also have rods for under $50 (Wind River & Three Forks) and the Cahill combo is $29.99 with line. Keep the cheapie reel that comes with it for a spare. I just pieced together a rig with the Pflueger 1494 1/2 Wind River rod and line pack. I'm so new I can't tell you how well it works cuz i haven't caught anything yet. I'll just keep trying.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Ducman, hang in there. You'll start catching stuff. To be honest, I've found that I catch MORE fish with the flyrod than with spinning gear. It's rather addictive...but I think I've said that before.
[/COLOR] 
I'm glad to see more newbies picking up fly fishing. Up until a couple years ago, I knew nothing about fly fishing...it looked cool, but everything I THOUGHT I knew said it was too expensive of a sport...too difficult...too time consuming....too...might I add...snobby.

I couldn't have been more wrong. Most of the people I've met in the sport are very cool, and very anxious to help newbies out. It's true that a start-up flyrod/reel combo costs more than a spinning/casting outfit, but it's not that much more. Keep an eye out for used stuff. I just found an Orvis 1wt rod at a thrift store for under 5 bucks today.

With a bit of practice, I can now place a fly where I want it, when I want it, without snagging myself. I do manage to catch some weeds behind me from time to time though. 

When I spin fish, I usually carry about 200 pounds of tacklebox. When I fly fish, I have a tacklebox that fits in my pocket. It's much less work.

And to me, fly fishing is still cool.

-Steve


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I always seem to go off the beaten path. My friends ride Japanese motorcycles, i have an Italian one. They fish, I fly fish. I know with more experience the fish will come but jeez are they picky. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ducman491 said:


> I always seem to go off the beaten path. My friends ride Japanese motorcycles, i have an Italian one. They fish, I fly fish. I know with more experience the fish will come but jeez are they picky. Thanks for the encouragement.


You sound like me know. Friends = Honda & Suzuki. I got an Aprilia. No bikes sound like the Italians....


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> For about $25 Cabelas has backing, WF floating line and tapered leader packs for whatever weight you want. They also have rods for under $50 (Wind River & Three Forks) and the Cahill combo is $29.99 with line. Keep the cheapie reel that comes with it for a spare. I just pieced together a rig with the Pflueger 1494 1/2 Wind River rod and line pack. I'm so new I can't tell you how well it works cuz i haven't caught anything yet. I'll just keep trying.


I have a 5wt 3 rivers rod with a Redington Crosswater 4/5/6 reel. combo was pretty cheap. Works great for what I use it for. Got it a month ago already have landed 10 bows on it half over 16inch, a ton of big bluegill. 

I do everykind of fishing. I have 7 spinning rod combo all $100-300$ . But I think I have the most fun with the fly rod. I love Catching trout with a fly I made up and tied. Its so Awsome.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah, part of me deciding to get into fly fishing is that i just love the idea of catching a fish on a fly that i made myself. It seems more sporting than throwing a worm out there. (not that i won't still do that though) And it definitely looks cooler  

I'm kinda leaning towards getting a 6 weight rod instead of a 5. The reel can handle either a 6w or 5w line. A lot of the flies i tie for smallmouth and carp are kind of heavy. I think that a 5 weight can probably handle them, but since i've never used a fly rod its kind of a guess. i use a lot of the medium 1/30 oz lead dumbell eyes, and gamakatsu octopus hooks size 8-4, to give you an idea how heavy they are.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i was considering the Eagle Claw Featherlight, 8' 5/6w. I read a few good reviews, and its dirt cheap.http://www.flyfishohio.com/Eagle_Claw_Featherlight_FL300-8.htm

The St. Croix for $45 doesn't sound bad either... next week when i get paid i'll make up my mind for sure.

Some of the rods on cabelas look decent too.

For line i haven't decided on brand yet but i plan on getting a wf5/6 floating line. still pondering going with 5 or 6, probably doesn't matter much. but definately a weight forward floating line. Seems to be the best general purpose line, and easy to cast. I can always get some sinking leaders if needed.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The Eagle claw is a great bang for the buck rod. If you are interested in fiberglass, which the Eagle claw link references, then I would also suggest keeping an eye out for a used fiberglass Fenwick on ebay. Depending on the model, they can usually be had for real cheap and are excellent rods.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, i'll keep an eye our for the Fenwicks on ebay. I'm honestly not sure whether i would prefer fiberglass or graphite, but I've read about a few of people recently talking about trying fiberglass and loving it. 

I'm about 90% sure i'm gonna get the eagle claw at this moment, but i could change my mind in the next 15 mins. There's just so many choices out there it can be hard to choose, especially since i can't try them out first.


----------

